
Show HN: Livecodestream – Live streaming directly from browser (decentralised) - qvdev
https://livecodestream.com/view/#qvdev
======
stevenicr
This is interesting for me for several things. Is this using webrtc or
something similar? Is there stun / turn servers? Is the ip address of the
streamer findable by the receiver?

I've never seen a firefox permissions popup saying 'website X wants to see
your screen, okay or choose a window" \- something like that - interesting to
know that is baked in there somewhere.

~~~
qvdev
Hey thanks for your interest. It is not using webrtc it is using GUN
decentralized database see [https://gun.eco/](https://gun.eco/) and some
custom implementation to able to stream

~~~
qvdev
To elaborate a bit about the tech. De site is plain html and plain javascript.
No node server just a heroku instance that host the GUN instance.

The website itself is very simple and uses MediaSource Extension
[https://www.w3.org/TR/media-source/](https://www.w3.org/TR/media-source/) to
make the streaming go smooth. This is often used by players that use dynamic
bitrates for different network etc.. Such as HLS, Shaka player.

This is all brought together in this project. Webrtc is only used for getting
the screen and microphone. There is no signaling stun server etc needed for
this to work.

I have to come back to you about finding the IP address. I am not sure about
this. Will ask the GUN community. Maybe you can explain why this case is
interesting and for which cases?

------
qvdev
Hi developer here, please leave any comments below and I try to answer them
a.s.a.p.

Thanks

Edit-- Stream has been ended. Contact me if you are interested in another
stream.

~~~
qvdev
For anyone who wants to stream, go to
[http://livecodestream.com](http://livecodestream.com) and you can start a
stream there. Enjoy!!

~~~
Blaconix
Actually, it hasn't been working for me. From the viewer pov it just loads
indefinitely.

And quick note, if you don't have any audio recording devices it will throw an
error which is not handled.

~~~
qvdev
There are a few constraints:

\- Chrome based browser

\- Need a microphone

\- Give permission for screencast and microphone

\- Someone has to stream on the same username as you are viewing

\- Indeed no devices is not throwing an error. Handling happy cases only at
the moment.

To bad the viewer side did not work. Probably because after an hour I stopped
streaming and there was actually not to show for anymore. Feel free to let me
know if you want to give it another try and we set a day and time.

